
Ask HN: Aggregation of JOBS Act Title III Investment Options? - princehonest
Does anyone know where I can find an aggregate of non-accredited investor investment options, such as SeedInvest, Republic, Wefunder, etc., ideally in a spreadsheet&#x2F;database format? Thanks!
======
princehonest
After a weekend of searching, I wasn't able to find it so I built one myself.
Check it out here:
[http://cfsheet.launchrock.com/](http://cfsheet.launchrock.com/)

